

My Month With a ChromeBox: How I Survived Without Windows or Mac - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2012/08/my-month-with-a-chromebox-how-i-survived-without-windows-or-mac.php

======
ditoa
The first link in the article is formed incorrectly. It should point to
[http://www.chromestory.com/2012/05/two-chromeboxes-
second-49...](http://www.chromestory.com/2012/05/two-chromeboxes-
second-49999-intel-core-i5/)

------
barking
Isn't this just the same experience as restricting yourself to using a chrome
browser on a PC and no other applications?

If it is, it seems seems pricey for what you get (no monitor, keyboard or
mouse so far as i can tell).

